# great dove hunting here in southern utah



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

[attachment=0:2slwlmt0]008.JPG[/attachment:2slwlmt0]well the dove hunt was great had one spot all to my self limit out on dove by 7:30 am


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nicely done. great crop of birds this year!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Richard. Looks like you have the birds up there!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Agreed, when I lived in St. George I loved to hunt doves because instead of ones and two's, it was usually a small flock at a time that would come in.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nothing cooler than seeing your 10 year old son with brand new hunting license drop a couple Doves on the wing. I got to see my boy do just that with my old .410 shotgun.

We hit the west desert and found doves to be SCARCE in most places. With all the rain water they were pretty scattered. I was suprised to find a river flowing across a road so we stopped to look it over. A few doves flew past following the river so we ended up staying there and had well over 200 doves come past following the water over the next few hours. It was a riot pass shooting. Singles, Doubles... sometimes upwards of 15 at a time came bombing up the draw. It was a good time.

I had a scare though when a 45" diamond-back rattlesnake tried to bite me (biggest rattler I've ever seen in the wild). I jumped clear just in time when I saw the movement and it came lunging out. Its rattles were mostly busted off hence my not hearing it. Spooky.

Overall a fun trip and my boy cant stop talking about it.


-DallanC


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow great hunt Richard.



DallanC said:


> I had a scare though when a 45" diamond-back rattlesnake tried to bite me (biggest rattler I've ever seen in the wild). I jumped clear just in time when I saw the movement and it came lunging out. Its rattles were mostly busted off hence my not hearing it. Spooky.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan good thing you made that snake miss!!! I think I would have to check my pants after a near miss like that.


----------

